# Custom pc advice



## kingjim103 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey,

I'm planning on getting my first custom desktop after my old laptop failed. I've done a fair bit of research into this and came across this build from aria-pc (Pulse HDK Gaming PC (Sandy Bridge REV B3) - Aria PC):

CPU: Intel i5-2500K (sandy bridge) [overclocked to 4.4GHz]
GPU: MSI ATI Radeon HD 6850 Cyclone Power Edition 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card 
RAM: 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz [IS IT WORTH UPGRADING TO 1600mhZ]
HDD:1TB Samsung HD103SJ SpinPoint F3 SATA-II 3.5" Hard Drive
MB: ASUS P8P67 Intel P67 (REV B3) Socket 1155 DDR3
PSU: 500W Corsair Builder Series 500CX
Chassis: Coolermaster HAF 912 Plus Midi Tower
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus CPU Cooler
Optical: Sony 24x DVD/RW

They allow you to call and customise each component if you want. The only components I'm unsure of are the RAM (speed), the MB, and the power supply (is it worth paying more now so it is more 'upgradable' in the future??). Does that setup look good to you guys? It costs £699 which is pretty much all I want to spend.

I plan to use it mainly for games and light photoshop use. Also, would the RAM from my laptop work in my new rig? I doubt this since my laptop was ddr2, but thought i should check.

Thanks guys


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We do not recommend the "Builders Series" Corsair PSU's and 500W is not sufficient for that hardware.
Up the PSU to minimum 650W.

The 1333 RAM will be fine. What Brand are you getting?
Laptop RAM is not physically compatible with a PC Mobo.


----------



## kingjim103 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks,
what about this PSU: Corsair TX Series 650W ....Corsair TX Series 650W ATX2.2 SLI/Crossfire Compliant Power Supply - Aria Technology
Does it seem strange that aria-pc offer that as a package with a 500w power supply, if that is not going to be sufficient? They advertise it as a pre-built pc that one would presume would be up and running without modification.

The standard RAM they suggest: 4GB Mushkin (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 Silverline. I am not very familiar with Mushkin, but a bit of research has told me that they're a decent brand, and that the silverline series is towards the budget end, but still acceptable? Would you reccommend upgrading this?
Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The 650W Corsair will be fine. It is not uncommon for online PC builders to include PSU's that are not sufficient for their hardware and that's one of the reasons we recommend building your own.
Mushkin RAM is very good quality.


----------



## kingjim103 (Feb 28, 2011)

Great, thanks for your help! I think I might even go for a 700/800W PSU so I dont need to change it if I upgrade my system in the future.

Because the CPU comes overclocked, I presumed the cooling they reccommend would be sufficient. Now that their PSU wasn't right, I'm starting to doubt this! What do you think? The cooling they state and the chassis:
Coolermaster HAF 912 Plus Midi Tower Chassis
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus CPU Cooler
Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound

Also, are there any other parts I would need to buy for this system to work? E.g. for WLAN, cabling etc? What is included is listed here? https://www.aria.co.uk/Systems/Gaming+Range/Gladiator/Pulse+HDK+Gaming+PC+%28Sandy+Bridge+REV+B3%29+?productId=43843

Thanks again


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

I think it would be money well spent to upgrade to the 750TX (if it's not _considerably_ more expensive). The HAF cases are pretty well received, and the Hyper 212 is a quality cooling unit. You're looking at a pretty solid system!

I don't think the system will have wireless included, but realistically if you're looking to game, you should be on a wired connection anyways, you'll always have a better connection wired vs wireless. If you want wireless capability I'm sure they would be able to add it -- for a price.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As stated above, you will want to go wired for gaming but if you want to use wireless simply install an add-on wireless PCI card. 
Linksys WMP54G $36.62: Newegg.com - Linksys WMP54G IEEE 802.11b/g, PCI 2.2 and 2.3 32bit PCI2.2 Wireless-G Adapter Up to 54Mbps Wireless Data Rates WEP, WPA, CCX 2.0


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

The system you are evaluating; once the power supply is upgraded is a decent looking rig for sure & you will find the folks at Aria are very responsive to any questions or problems you may ever have; rather refreshing these days compared to many other etailers and manufacturers.

Enjoy :wave:


----------



## kingjim103 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys.

Just ordered the system, went for a 750w corsair power supply. Now I just have to wait for delivery next week...feels like a long time away!

Thanks again


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm sure this week will be one of the longest weeks of your life. :grin:
Best of luck and don't forget to thoroughly read the Mobo manual and do a bench test.


----------

